# Batsto Village Bottle show Sunday 9/30/12



## Steve/sewell (Sep 27, 2012)

A good show in the past. I will try to attend.    http://www.newjerseyantiquebottleclub.com/shows.html

 If anyone is interested after you attend the show and time permits check out all of these sites that early glass works 1822 to 1870 were located near just  2 to 3 miles south of Batsto .  In order heading south and east of Batsto

 If you put in these coordinates 39Â° 38.615'N 74Â° 38.980'W just before before you leave the village you will be at the Batsto glass works. The glass works were located just to the south east of the large lake on Batsto village road. Easy Walk while at the show.

 If you put in these coordinates 39Â° 37.61'N 74Â° 37.200'W  A 3 minute drive south of the Batsto works you will be at the Atlantic Glass works at Crowleytown. Easy

 Leaving Crowleytown and heading East on Rte. 542 put in these coordinates 39Â° 37.104'N 74Â° 36.019'W  in your GPS , your PC or smart phone you will be standing near Hermann City. A 900 ft walk from the road.

 Leaving Hermann City again East on 542 less then a mile away by putting in these coordinates  39Â° 37.240'N 74Â° 35.90'W  you will be at the Bulltown glass works. They are located on Private property but you can get close.

 Leaving Bulltown less then a quarter mile south and east again on rte 542 put in these coordinates 39Â° 36.730'N 74Â° 35.280'W you will be at the William Coffin Srs Glass works at Greenbank the oldest glass works in the Mullica river area. Private Property again but you can get close.

 Now if time permits  heading back towards Batsto on Rte 542  put in these coordinates 39Â° 37.885'N 74Â° 46.320'W  you will be traveling a total of around 9 miles west and when you reach the White Horse Pike  (Rte. 30 ) you will be staring at where once the William Coffin Seniors glass factory was located in Hammonton New Jersey .The glass works founded in 1823  are buried under a hospital to your right across the pike. There is a river and lake front next to the hospital so you can envision what it looked like back in 1825.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 28, 2012)

No one else going to this show it is in New Jersey?


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2012)

Hoping to be there...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll definitely be there, been looking forward to it since Shupp's Grove.. !


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2012)

Had a nice day to go down to Batsto Village, my 290 mile trek netted me one 7oz. Brookdale ACL with contents and I also picked up a bottle Connor needed. It was nice to see some of the boys and I had a great Lobster Roll in Tuckerton on the way home. It's funny how I keep finding bottles for Wheelah on these long treks, maybe he'll do the same in return when he gets his license...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 30, 2012)

Jim,
  I should have got your cell number from you. I saw you and I didn't realize it was you!! Batsto has got to be the best place for an outdoor bottle show. The historical back drop is unreal. Here is a little factoid for all of you. I knew the glass works location was where I said it would be regarding the GPS coordinates, just to the south of the lake, what I didn't realize was the enormous size of the works. Check out this 1858 map of Burlington County showing the various buildings in Batsto. The bottle tables today were literally sitting on top of the glass works local.


----------

